# think im doing better



## annscrib (Jan 19, 2008)

hi guys just wanted to post a couple of pics the 1st pic is when i had join this site. these 2 are todays pic. i think im getting better at this. right now that we have a bad cold front here i had moved the plants into my shed had hubby stop pick me up some lights cfl's 120 watts the soil is 28% to 38% reed sedge peat, sphagnum peat moss, perlite, and washed sand and been giving them 1/3 of a food stick


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 19, 2008)

looks good man..how often do you water?  Good luck


----------



## annscrib (Jan 19, 2008)

been watering them ever 3 to 4 days


----------



## annscrib (Jan 31, 2008)

hey here are some more pics,,,,, i'll have to say since that cold front moved thru and i moved these girls indoor (might have to moved this to indoor growing) they have fill out so much
i know when i 1st came to this site i didnt know anything about growing m/j  but with all the reading ive done i think ive got alot better at this,,,,  tell me what ya think


----------



## annscrib (Feb 11, 2008)

hi all  well not sure if im doing better since no one well leave any comments.... on the 19th of jan i had moved these in door under 2 120cfls and ive notice since i did moved these lil girls indoor they have fill out so much  they are on 12/12 well going to try this again and hope someone will leave me a comment...... i toke these pics today


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 11, 2008)

hey... I'm here... sorry... got sidetracked...

no... they're looking great since you brought them indoors, ann.

yes, they have started thickening up since they've started flowering. how far long do you think they are into flower?

if you don't mind me saying... I think you could do with some more lighting in there since you are flowering... you should be able to yeild quit a bit off a girl that size with addequate lighting. ( a HID )


----------



## annscrib (Feb 11, 2008)

well as soon as i can get a job where i live is season area but when i get a job was going to bye more lamps and ect right im limited  and its been since the 19th since it went in to deep flowering so really i dont know if i count from the time they  went to 12/12  on when they should finsh


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 11, 2008)

that makes absolutely no difference, ann... you harvest a plant by watching the trichomes on the flowering leaves. that is when you can tell when you have the highest THC content. could be anywhere from 8-10 up to 10-12 weeks you could have to wait... all depends on the characteristics of the plant... and just like people, every single one is unique in itself.


----------



## annscrib (Feb 11, 2008)

ohhh im srry didnt mean to  confuse you......... if you can tell i do that to myself.so i guess they have been on 12 /12 for 4 weeks now some parts of the plants looks like some budding   now when the season opens back up around here im going to go back to work and when i do i was planing to buy more lights and ect


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 11, 2008)

then you are about half way there... you should have maybe another 4-6 weeks to go


----------



## annscrib (Feb 23, 2008)

hi everyone  well its been 2 weeks since ive posted any pics.....i believe that they are doing just fine.... they have been flowering now for 35 days the light is on 12/12  and there are 5040 lurmers on them......so tell me what ya think...am i getting better?


toke these pics today:watchplant:


----------



## benamucc (Feb 23, 2008)

these things are looking good.  in the last pic, is that entire stalk budding out??!!  i hope thats what I see!!


----------



## thestandard (Feb 23, 2008)

looks unbelieveable for 5000 lumens, do they spend most of the day in a window as well??


----------



## annscrib (Feb 23, 2008)

hi lol benamucc yea i hopes thats what it is too...it my  1st time ever seeing a m/j plant this far into flowering...


at 1st i had these plants outside till jan 19th then i moved them indoor and they havent seen no sun light since...... its just from the lights in using


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 23, 2008)

looking much better, ann (than when you started this tread, I mean)... keep it up :aok:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 23, 2008)

looking good Ann!!!!  :clap:


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2008)

nice ladies youve got there ann :tokie:


----------



## annscrib (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks guys for all the comments.....i am proud of myself to get them this far :ccc:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 24, 2008)

you should be, ann (proud)... growing pot is an art, and can be easily messed up


----------



## hertz (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats coming along nicely. They look like they enjoy the indoors much more. Job well done I'd say. Kudos to you Ann.


----------



## IAN (Sep 25, 2008)

You Got Some Nice Plants


----------



## eddinns (Nov 25, 2008)

very interisting ann so how did they turn out did u get a nick smok lol from one firest timer too another thats a great job cant imagin what u could do with some propper hps lamps u prob grow a tree or two


----------



## annscrib (Nov 25, 2008)

eddinns said:
			
		

> very interisting ann so how did they turn out did u get a nick smok lol from one firest timer too another thats a great job cant imagin what u could do with some propper hps lamps u prob grow a tree or two


 
thank i wish i could had got to smoke them,,,but this eexplains what happen to them
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23018


----------



## andy52 (Nov 26, 2008)

lookin good ann,keep her up and ya will be burning them nugs soon.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2008)

andy..she all ready has..Look at the thread date..lol..


----------



## andy52 (Nov 26, 2008)

ouch,my bad


----------



## annscrib (Nov 26, 2008)

:giggle: yall these was the very 1st plants i had,,, NO i didnt get to smoke them this is why,,,,,,,, [warning me that cops was telling them that they know my oldest son had sold m/j and was watching my house... all i thought was about my plants and not sure what to really do about all this so i had NO choice but to tear ever thing down]


----------



## Hick (Nov 26, 2008)

anna'.. I most certainly have sympathy/empathy for you. You have shown great patiience and fortitude in confronting your challenges. I admire your strength, in the descision to NOT abort the kids at this point..


----------

